# young bow hunters



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

sign me up


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in. Maybe Ill kill something as soon as I buy new arrows. No will ever touch my arrows again. Once my mom took my EXPENSIVE NEW carbon arrows, broke them in half and used them for garage sale signs. havent been able to afford carbon since


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

carbon impact are some nice arrows.... my dad owns a shop here in michigan and we just got them as a product. the arrows are strong and fairly priced


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> Im in. Maybe Ill kill something as soon as I buy new arrows. No will ever touch my arrows again. Once my mom took my EXPENSIVE NEW carbon arrows, broke them in half and used them for garage sale signs. havent been able to afford carbon since


im in! dude ive never laughed so hard before!!! she used them as garage sales signs thats hilarious!!! but sorry that she used ur brand new ones that part sucks! but i guess i thought it was funny cause i can totally see my mom doing that to my arrows! what arrows do u shoot! cause i can give u this website where u can buy easton st epic for under 50.00 $$$


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

To make things worse I was working at a vineyard that weekend busting mu butt to finish paying my mom for the cash that she let my borrow to pay the arrows. They were bemans. I dont shoot carbon arrows anymore and I only shot like 2 or 3 of those arrows before they died horribly. And as the name states Im in need of a bow because im stuck shooting a Bear sentry(crappy for my preferences) with heavy aluminum arrows fletched with vanes. Ill take the website anyways though


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

so if she broke your arrows why didnt she buy the replacements?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey i'll be in just started shooting 3d so it would be cool to say im on a team


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

we should call it something pro staff so it sounds like were pros


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## hunter0443 (Oct 10, 2010)

so besides prostaff wats should we name it and if your in then email me plz


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey how do i email you? im new to archery talk


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

truetexan#1 said:


> so if she broke your arrows why didnt she buy the replacements?


She went to home depot, bought a few crocked dowels and gave them to me. She said we were even. and she was serious. She said it was punishment for not cleaning my room. Over the years a few cedar and plenty of alminum arrows have suffered the same fate


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

sign me up


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> She went to home depot, bought a few crocked dowels and gave them to me. She said we were even. and she was serious. She said it was punishment for not cleaning my room. Over the years a few cedar and plenty of alminum arrows have suffered the same fate


i'd be putting out decoy arrows and hiding the good ones


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> She went to home depot, bought a few crocked dowels and gave them to me. She said we were even. and she was serious. She said it was punishment for not cleaning my room. Over the years a few cedar and plenty of alminum arrows have suffered the same fate


Bummmmeer! Your mom doesnt sound very nice, does she do these things intentionally?


----------



## hunter0443 (Oct 10, 2010)

ok everyone that is in email [email protected]


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

my mom doesnt like me getting into anything that is even close to relevant. That means archery, any other target shooting, any type of racing, contact sports. My dad supports me to some extent. I think Ill make some decoy arrows to save my arrows


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

im in


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

skulzhead said:


> carbon impact are some nice arrows.... my dad owns a shop here in michigan and we just got them as a product. the arrows are strong and fairly priced


Thats what i shoot, but there expinsive i got 6 one time and it was 72 then i went back and got 12 and it was 172. But there strong i have missed and hit big rock with them and they still dont breake. i have shot alot with them and finally one has broke after 4 mounths.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

im in


----------



## hunter0443 (Oct 10, 2010)

can u guys email me so i know who is in


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I already got a message frum you. Should I still e-mail¿?


----------



## hunter0443 (Oct 10, 2010)

yes plz


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey im using the st epics to and i love em. Wat website do you get them from i am paying up to 11 bucks an arrow for mine


----------



## hunter0443 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't go to a website I normally go to the store that is around me witch it dicks sporting goods or cableas


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll email you when I get home from school.


----------



## hunter0443 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok tyvm


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

im in


----------



## hunter0443 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok just email me ok


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm IN


----------

